# nj divorce or not...sad mess.



## workstation (Jun 22, 2015)

truly cant afford to divorce now but gotta do something. this marriage is done like burnt toast..can i get separation order etc in new jersey??help please....


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Need more information.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Self Help Center


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Many attorneys will give a free consult, about 15 minutes, either in person or on the phone. You can get your basic questions answered with how things usually work in your area for people in your situation.


----------

